# Not Easy.......



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

It has been raining here for 2 days, the dogs are so bored playing inside, at one point I thought I was watching WWF in the family room.... This wasnt easy to get them to all sit at one time......









*Hootie, Maggie, Morgan and Abbie)*


----------



## Dixie's Mom (Oct 23, 2006)

That picture made me smile!  I'm not looking forward to tomorrow. It's supposed to POUR and be really windy. We'll find something to do or just be adventurous and have a cold, wet playtime in the backyard anyway!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dixie's Mom said:


> That picture made me smile!  I'm not looking forward to tomorrow. It's supposed to POUR and be really windy. We'll find something to do or just be adventurous and have a cold, wet playtime in the backyard anyway!!


They had there wet playtime yesterday and my whole back yard is now all tore up and *MUDDY*, So im trying to keep them in........IF I would let Maggie and Abbie go out they would stay out there all day and night....They love the rain......


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Very cute picture. Thanxs for sharing! They are all very cute *hugs to the pups* :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank you for such a day brightener! That picture is darling.


----------



## Dixie's Mom (Oct 23, 2006)

Dixie is usually a little reluctant to go out in the rain, but once she's wet I think she figures she may as well have fun! Last time I tried to rub her with a towel when she came in. We got the hallway floor so wet my husband came home and ask me if I had washed it!! haha! On rainy days our kitchen floor gets wet and filthy. I actually wear my shoes because it's so bad!! 
I've been trying to play with Dixie in the yard and not leave her unless I'm watching out the window or she'll get into trouble. She loves to dig! I have a sandbox for her and I'm trying to get her to dig in there instead of the yard. The yard doesn't have to be immaculate, but it's small so it looks bad with holes all over! Anyway, have fun!!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. It is an amazingly great picture! It has been raining here for two days as well and I am having trouble entertaining one puppy and you have four! I can't imagine. :bowl:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dixie's Mom said:


> Dixie is usually a little relucant to go out in the rain, but once she's wet I think she figures she may as well have fun! Last time I tried to rub her with a towel when she came in. We got the hallway floor so wet my husband came home and ask me if I had washed it!! haha! On rainy days our kitchen floor gets wet and filthy. I actually wear my shoes because it's so bad!!
> I've been trying to play with Dixie in the yard and not leave her unless I'm watching out the window or she'll get into trouble. She loves to dig! I have a sandbox for her and I'm trying to get her to dig in there instead of the yard. The yard doesn't have to be immaculate, but it's small so it looks bad with holes all over! Anyway, have fun!!


Sounds just like mine yard..... The love to dig holes and when it rains its even better ,, the holes fill up and they wallow in the mudd holes.... and yes my white tile floor is now brown......:doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## Dixie's Mom (Oct 23, 2006)

I sympathize!! Good Luck!


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

What a great picture! That is a job to get them to sit AND get the picture! We have the rain too and already have our stack of towels in place.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mblondetoo said:


> What a great picture! That is a job to get them to sit AND get the picture! We have the rain too and already have our stack of towels in place.


Im waiting for the plumber to leave, who had to shut off all of the water... so I can rewash towels..


----------



## Harleys Mummy (Aug 30, 2006)

Aww what beautiful dogs you have and I loved the photo of them sitting all at the same time....it was very sweet!

Harley hasn't been that happy either having to stay inside as we have had very bad weather the last few days. Yesterday we had a storm and it was so bad he couldn't even go out for the toliet. The weather is still not great but a little better, he really doesn't want to go out in it and when he does have to pee he runs in and out quicker than I have ever seen...lol!

Thanks for sharing your lovely photos of your beautiful dogs, how old are they all?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Excellent picture. They're all smiling except Hootie. He doesn't look so happy with the entire picture situation  

The rain is just arriving on the east coast now. My outdoor runs are covered, so they'll play in there instead of the yard this weekend.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Excellent picture. They're all smiling except Hootie. He doesn't look so happy with the entire picture situation
> The rain is just arriving on the east coast now. My outdoor runs are covered, so they'll play in there instead of the yard this weekend.


Hootie's face never is looks happy ... actually his facial expression doesnt change very much, when he is happy and when he isnt...... Wish my whole back yard was covered........:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Hootie's face never is looks happy ... actually his facial expression doesnt change very much, when he is happy and when he isnt...... Wish my whole back yard was covered........:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


I was just thinking the same thing-covered area for dogs to play-GREAT IDEA!!!!! I guess it's one of the benefits of being a breeder. I think the picture is great-I had such a hard time taking a picture of my two guys and my son's Golden, Bailey, when I was dog-sitting. I am especially impressed that the 2 puppies behaved so well!!!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Great picture! I'll remember your four when the rain gets heavier here, and I'm cleaning up after Bailey. During the last rain, I'd just finished cleaning my all white shower/tub combo, when Bailey came inside all muddy... Needless to say, I had a LOT more to clean than when I started. Think I'll keep her inside, this storm.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

What a stunning group! I love the range of colors.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

What an awesome picture!! Thanks!!!! It rained here in texas last couple of days! sunny today!! Bella is in a much better mood.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Mary, they all look fabulous there on the pic and so well behaved too...........heehee thought Morgon would look a bit bigger against Abbie, hope he's settling in for you today !!!


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

We just had a big snow storm yesterday so I guess you guys are getting that today. I have a hard enough time snapping a picture of Marley and Maya, and you did it with 4 of your dogs 2 of which are pups. Good job. Awsome picture!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jessme7 said:


> We just had a big snow storm yesterday so I guess you guys are getting that today. I have a hard enough time snapping a picture of Marley and Maya, and you did it with 4 of your dogs 2 of which are pups. Good job. Awsome picture!


NO snow for us... just tons of rain......I wish it was snow.......


----------



## Chloe Baby (Oct 3, 2006)

I've got a really stupid question but I'm among friends right? When it rains like this for days on end and they have to be walked or peeled off the ceiling how do you keep them dry? She won't stay under the umbrella the way Brandy used to. I don't have time to blow dry her in the morning.It can get quite cold before it turns to snow and I'm afraid she'll get sick.Do you think a raincoat for dogs would work? I've never dressed my dogs before except for a scarf. Would a GR tolerate it do you think?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine love the rain and love to be wet..... Right now its in the low 40"s and they will stay out in the rain all day if I let them.....I just towel dry them when they come in........


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Chloe Baby said:


> I've got a really stupid question but I'm among friends right? When it rains like this for days on end and they have to be walked or peeled off the ceiling how do you keep them dry? She won't stay under the umbrella the way Brandy used to. I don't have time to blow dry her in the morning.It can get quite cold before it turns to snow and I'm afraid she'll get sick.Do you think a raincoat for dogs would work? I've never dressed my dogs before except for a scarf. Would a GR tolerate it do you think?


Goldens have that undercoat and they repell water well....not to say they don't get wet and drip all over the floor....but I wouldn't worry about them getting sick. When Lucky shakes he's basically dry underneath his top layer. 

I quickly dry him off with a towel and that seems to get him dry enough for the house.

I don't let him in the backyard when it rains...I'd never get him back in and he'd dig to his hearts delight. So I walk him out on leash. I do wear my rain coat. But water is nothing to him. And I trade in the metal chain for a non-conductible leash so I don't get electricuted in the case of lightening. In Tulsa rain is certainly not a daily event, so I only occassionaly have to deal with an all day rain.

The times I have my issues is when its cold and snowy. I don't like being out in the cold. I freeze. but of course Lucky loves it. So I do a lot of romping with him inside and try to make do. But when it gets bad (or better...when Lucky AND my kids gets bad), even the cold looks inviting. We all go for a cold walk.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

We're just starting to get the rain that you've been getting all week. Happy weekend to us!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Is that ever sweet, something about goldens that even though it may be raining outside, they fill a room with blue skies and sunshine just by watching and seeing them.

There all sweet as ever!!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Goldndust said:


> Is that ever sweet, something about goldens that even though it may be raining outside, they fill a room with blue skies and sunshine just by watching and seeing them.
> 
> There all sweet as ever!!


That is so true!!! And it's raining pretty heavily now in NY! Coach and Oakley are outside now-I guess I better get the towels ready!!!


----------

